
Measuring the Perception of Latency with a Haptic Glove - tosh
https://www.forrestthewoods.com/blog/measuring-the-perception-of-latency-with-a-haptic-glove/
======
tosh
> The majority of participants considered visual-tactile stimuli to be
> simultaneous if the haptic response was played less than 50 milliseconds
> after the visual response. In our glove demo the haptic response was only 20
> milliseconds after visual. Well within bounds!

> Interestingly, the stimuli were not considered simultaneous if the haptic
> response played more than 20 milliseconds before the visual response. This
> is a generous window of 70 milliseconds; but it's not centered at t=0.

